

Show HN: Mobile Flag Football Playbook (Weekend Project) - maxkpage

http://scorebookz.com/flag_football_plays<p>I am a UX Developer based in Chicago and did this as a weekend project to try out HTML5 Canvas (put it on Scorebookz.com, which is my fun/side project away from work).<p>Stuff used:
 - HTML5 Mobile Boilerplate (http://html5boilerplate.com/mobile)
 - HTML5 Canvas
 - CSS3
 - Javascript/JQuery
 - JQuery mobile vmouse plugin<p>Just quick and dirty, but would enjoy any feedback people have.<p>Also, if you play flag football. Try out the plays, they work pretty well.
======
maxkpage
Clickable link: <http://scorebookz.com/flag_football_plays>

------
callmeed
This is actually very cool IMO.

I'd like to see it adapt to a larger size for iPads. If it did that and used
local storage, it might be attractive to youth coaches.

------
mikeroher
It's really cool but why is it so narrow?

